# Slate Calls vs. Box Call



## WingedShooter7

When turkey alot of guys like to have a variety of calls. Most people say that they use Mouth,Slate,Box calls. I have a mouth call (which is basically impsobbile to sound like a turkey) and a slate call. Also, i have a nice box call from Lohman and the Primos call is the slate call. I was wondering in your opinion if the box or slate call would be better? Or both?

Thanks for the input!
WingedShooter


----------



## dlip

I've had all mine for years, I don't even remember the names of my box calls. I'm too lazy to go look. One is a quaker boy with the tension bands that make it really easy to cutt just by tapping it. It's pretty high-pitched and it works well. I like it a lot. My other is a primos double sider box call. It's my favorite turkey call, also my first. If I angle it right I can purr pretty good with it. It's super loud when I need it to be, and can get down real soft. I've coated it with some resin called Box Call magic. It's a waterproof resin so I don't have to chalk the blade, and I can still belt em out when It gets wet. The other is some H.S. strut slate call that is pretty nice. It took me a while to learn how to work it, but now I can do anything that someone can do with a mouth call. It's by far the most versatile of all types of calls.


----------



## PAwoodsman

WingShooter,

First of all both the box and the slate are poision if the gobbler can see you, so be sure to be ready when he steps in to gun range.
As for the box vs. slate, I have both and use both on a regular basis. I use a hand made slate from a local company in Pennsylvania which is really glass, with a slate bottom for clucking and purring. I also use a Lynch's Fool Proof box call, and I am not sure how far out of state they sell these calls, but I do know one thing...THEY KILL TURKEYS! I have used and had success with both the box and the slate.
Use the box call on foggy or windy days, or when you really need the call to get out there are reach the birds. I believe that I can get a more realistic sound from my slate call, but I also fell in love with this call sice it was the first call I ever purchased. 
Bottom line, both kill birds, use whichever you feel more comfortable with.

Good luck and Cheers
:beer:


----------



## goosebusters2

They both have there place, the box is louder but I think you can make slate callsl sound better, I f I were you I'd practice with the mouth call, it takes a while to do it well but once you do it willpay off


----------



## mossy512

As said both work and kill birds, they also have place and use. I like box as a locator and on windy days due to the pitch and volume. Slates (slate, glass, crystal, etc....)are excelent for coaxing with yelping, clucks, and purrs. BUT when they get in close drop anything that takes movement and use the mouth call to close the deal. Make sure you practice with each and every one. As for alot of calls I have more than I can carry on any one hunt, about the only time I vary from my favorites is when they don't close the deal for a couple days then I take something 'new' to try to throw them off. :sniper:


----------



## kevin.k

wingedshooter7, i didnt read everthing everyone posted cause i dont have alot of time but i dissagree with you, you saif its impossible to soudn liek a turkey with a mouth call hell im only 17 and i call turkeys in with my mouth calls all the time!!!!i use my box for longer range or to get their attention if its late afternoon and my mouth and slate later on after a set of box, good luck happy hunting


----------



## Triple B

alright, these fellas may know a few tricks, but if you want some real advice here it is. it all depends on the quality of sound you want. slate calls are the best sounding realistictly, but box and mouth are not far behind, for beginners i'd say get the box down, and work from there. i've shot more gobblers than i'm gonna venture to say most people on this site, and i'll tell you that slates are the best, but i always have a mouth call in my mouth for when i need to work a close gobbler. box calls can work great, but in my experience slates can get all sounds and pitches. but the bottom line is you need to practice, with enough experience any call, whether mouth, slate, or box will do. it all depends on your style, I personally picked up on mouth calls before any others when I was 10 years old, but for most a box is easiest.


----------



## WingedShooter7

alright thanks for the info keep it coming

I think it may be i need to pratice more with the mouth but its harder than learning how to goose call or anything else for that matter


----------



## mossy512

As for getting good sound out of a mouth call try getting some instructional videos. The one I started with was M.A.D Calls-Mastering The Art of Mouth Calling, it came with 2 or 3 calls. There are videos from several of the makers like this. They started with very basic info such as how the call should place and fit in the roof of your mouth, and went on from there. As for me the mouth and slates work best and I'm best with them, I can work the box, but not as well. Like I said I like the box for locating and in high wind, they're great. Good luck and good hunting. I'll be teaching my granddaughter opening weekend. :beer:


----------

